# Lemon's uterus is swollen



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Lately Lemon has been displaying her usual eggin' behaviour. I knew it would come back sooner or later; if any of you recall, she ripped out her implant in February after having it in for a month and we decided to just leave her and see if enough hormone had taken hold to stop her desire for eggs, combined with the usual environmental controls (early covering, etc). Her butt area is quite large and looks like an egg could be in there. 

Side note: another thing that's been going on is I've been in a language immersion school and my husband has been doing the afternoon feedings so I wasn't sure if she was also just fatter due to mismeasuring or whatnot - she's currently at 48 grams (last vet visit she was at 42 grams). 

We went to the vet and she said she had her usual amount of fat but under the fat, there was definitely something. She couldn't feel a hard eggshell so we got some x-rays done. The x-rays showed her uterus was massive. The vet said it could be one of three things: 

1. An egg without a shell
2. A tumour 
3. An infection of some kind. 

For her treatment plan, today we gave her a lupron injection to try and reduce the hormonal behaviour in case she's just making an egg. She's to get another in two weeks, and another two weeks after that. 
She got an antibiotic shot, to be followed up with four more once a week. 
She got a vitamin K shot today to help build up her blood so that on Monday we can draw some blood and get a better idea of wtf is happening. 
I'm to give her a calcium supplement by mouth for 10 days (to help build an eggshell if that's the problem) and a painkiller by mouth for 5 days. Her aggressive behaviour is probably partly due to pain because there's no way she's not painful right now. 
I'm to continue with her usual pellet and veg diet with the liver supplement sprinkled on top. 

I asked the vet what she thought it probably was in her professional experience and said I know she can't guarantee anything at this point. She said she thinks it's probably a tumour. She also said Lemon is a very unusual little budgie and has good hope for her outcome. 

Lemon will be five next month. I know that's not young for a budgie but it's not old either. I just love her so much. My poor baby


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh, poor little Lemon. I’ve been following your posts since I first joined, and she certainly has had a lot going on. It’s great that she has such a caring, attentive owner as well as a wonderful vet. I’m crossing my fingers that this is just something minor and it’ll easily be resolved for little Lemon. Please keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yikes, poor girl, so sorry to hear of her problems, you are certainly doing everything that can be done for her. I hope things settle down and that it turns out not to be a tumor. Please keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sending lots of love, prayers and healing energy for darling little Lemon. :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m sorry Lemon is still (again) having problems . It’s hard I know, but you are such an exemplary budgie mom regardless. Fingers crossed that this treatment plan works well. :hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lots of positive healing energy for little Lemon! My fingers are crossed that she'll make a full recovery :fingerx: 

Hugs to you, Moira :hug:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Quick update: 

Lemon had her blood drawn. We should get the results in a day or two. 
She got a large hematoma (essentially a bruise, which is why she needed the Vit. K shot last Saturday) on her neck and is super tired and feeling very poorly due to it. She was still eating and her usual behaviour, just more 'bleh' about everything which the vet said is to be expected. 

It's not much of an update honestly. I just wish things would get better for her soon, poor baby.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor Lemon, that had to be traumatic, that deserves a piece of millet.:biggrin1:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lemon has been through so much. Crossing fingers here.


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

I sure hope Lemon is feeling better soon. :001_smile:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Update 2: 

The vet called. Lemon's white blood cell count is normal, which means it's not an infection. As such, we aren't going to give her any more antibiotic injections. This means it's probably a tumour, but there's still a chance it could be a swollen uterus from hormones and such as she's still acting normal with hormonal behaviour. I'm to keep giving her the oral medication and at the third lupron shot (in four weeks) we're going to redo her x-rays to see if anything has changed either with the mass getting bigger or smaller. In the meantime, the important thing is she's eating and acting normal. 

She's also extremely angry with me, not that I blame her.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Has the vet mentioned anything about trying an anti inflammatory medication? It's good that there is no infection in her system, did the pain medication seem to do any good for her?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Cody said:


> Has the vet mentioned anything about trying an anti-inflammatory medication? It's good that there is no infection in her system, did the pain medication seem to do any good for her?


Sorry if I wasn't clear, the pain killer is also an anti-inflammatory medication. She's got another 5 days for it, twice a day, by mouth (I mixed up the days when I originally posted about her oral medication). 
She hates the medicine but she's way more active and normal behaving with it so it seems to be doing the job.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sounds like good news! Crossing fingers :fingerx:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear the medication seems to be working for Lemon. 
I'm wishing her a full and speedy recover.*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Poor little Lemon, hoping for the best!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Update 3:

Lemon got her second Lupron injection today. She's been acting 100% normal for her and the vet office noted she was acting 100% normal for when she's at the vet (aka angry and extremely vocal about it, haha). She's done all her oral medication. Now we wait two weeks until her third shot and then she's to have new x-rays taken. The vet also told me she thinks her lump is getting a bit better so that's awesome news.

here she is, extremely angry with me at the vets: 
IMG_20190810_121505969 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

It's a good thing looks can't kill or I'd be toast! 
IMG_20190810_121520079 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So good to hear that Lemon is acting normal and that her lump may be getting smaller. Hope this second shot helps to reduce the swelling even more.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Praying for darling Lemon to have a full recovery! :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Prayers and good wishes for Lemon!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Update 4: 

HER LUMP IS WAY SMALLER!! 
The vet and I are both shocked, quite frankly. The lupron therapy, while doing nothing to change her nesting/hormonal behaviour, seems to be reducing the size of her uterus! I am so happy; I'm literally crying. 
Instead of the usual moving to once a month treatments, we'll be continuing with bi-monthly and assess again in another month.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear that she's on an upward trend! Fingers crossed she continues to improve :fingerx:

Thanks for keeping us updated. We all want little Lemon to get well soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's great news :clap:, hopefully by next check up it will have shrunk back to normal.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Moira,

That is EXCELLENT news. I'm so happy for Lemon (and you)! :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow! So happy for you!!  It’s nice to hear when money and effort is spent, that it not only has a positive result, but one beyond what was expected! :thumbsup:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I got a copy of the x-ray comparison from the vet. The red circles the lump. At the very least it's interesting to look at.

lemon xray comparison by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow - that's a big difference! I'm so glad that the swelling has gone down. I hope it keeps on improving :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The difference in the X-rays is striking!
Hoping the improvement continues for Lemon.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

This is so great Moira!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Lemon passed away today mid-afternoon. It was sudden but very peaceful. I'm not ready to talk about it but I thought I'd let those who were following know. 
Thank you for caring.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Moira,

I'm so very sorry to hear about Lemon's passing. :hug:
I'm closing this thread.

If/when you wish, you may make a tribute or memorial thread for Lemon in the "In Memory" section of the forum.

Fly high and soar freely beautiful Lemon; rest peacefully now wee girl.*


----------

